# Cancellation of Etisalat due to Residency cancellation



## insaned (Feb 13, 2016)

Hello,

Anyone can provide information how you can cancel the contract with a service when the visa is cancelled?

In certain European countries (I'm not sure all EU) nobody is forced to pay a contract if the circumstances of life change, like going to live abroad. SO a normal termination of a contract is done, with no extra payments, just the last bill paid and a 30 days letter to the provider. Ofc this assumes a service like post paid mobile contract with NO phone attached.

Also is there any grace period for cancelling this sort of contracts if you change your mind in the next days after the contract is signed?


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

No and no. You will pay as per the contract unfortunately. No grace period.


----------

